# Venting a ventless



## superman7400 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a ventless gas fireplace in my 1400sqft, very efficient home. Even on low I can only run it for 15 minutes before it's an oven. Any insight on adding a vent myself? Other relevant comments?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 22, 2014)

Open a window. Sounds counter-productive, but that's what the manufacturers recommend.
Just another reason not to use one of these things, IMHO.


----------



## ECS86 (Nov 3, 2014)

superman7400 said:


> I have a ventless gas fireplace in my 1400sqft, very efficient home. Even on low I can only run it for 15 minutes before it's an oven. Any insight on adding a vent myself? Other relevant comments?



Vent-Free gas appliances, fireplaces and or space heaters can not be vented. ECS86


----------



## Jake86 (Oct 6, 2019)

Still have a vent free gas stove? Have some questions.


----------

